# What is the coolest Fendi Spy color?



## TheArtofAcquisition

I was wondering, for those of us who love the spy, which is the coolest color? Which one is the spy of spies? The top of the toppermost? And which one is the hardest to find? The honey spy, the white, the zucca print, the gold/silver, the suede silver, the fortuny leather hologram and more etc. etc.?


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition




----------



## Coldplaylover

The one that came out first with the sequins is still my favorite.  I held the velvet squirrel one and it was very luxurious.


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition

Coldplaylover said:
			
		

> The one that came out first with the sequins is still my favorite. I held the velvet squirrel one and it was very luxurious.


 
I don't think I have seen that one. Do you have a picture? Are you talking about this one?


----------



## pursemama

For me, it's the Lambskin Cognac and Black Spy bags, they're nothing fancy but, they're so easy to wear.


----------



## LVgirly

Cognac is my favorite but white and hologram is the coolest! I'm not a big fan of the zucca.


----------



## TammyD

My favorite is my dark chocolate spy - it's classic and luxurious. I also like the tulle and velvet spy. It's my second favorite.


----------



## Noriko

I like that silver one   The first gen holograms were really nice too!


----------



## femina

Here are my favorites.


----------



## katy 1368

The velevet squirrel spy - I saw it in Fendi in Vegas and it was SO decadent - if only I was rich!


----------



## Greendrv

I'm biased, but I think the petrol, green, and sequinned spys are the most gorgeous... followed closely by chocolate brown, honey, white, metallic silver, and tulle.


----------



## ayla

This one:


----------



## amanda

i love the hologram, petrol, white and cognac (not necessarily in that order)


----------



## lvobsessed

I love the Cognac and blue ( that nicole  richie carries around .. )
 and this  one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				TheArtofAcquisition said:
			
		

> I was wondering, for those of us who love the spy, which is the coolest color? Which one is the spy of spies? The top of the toppermost? And which one is the hardest to find? The honey spy, the white, the zucca print, the gold/silver, the suede silver, the fortuny leather hologram and more etc. etc.?
> 
> 
> View attachment 7956
> 
> 
> View attachment 7957
> 
> 
> View attachment 7958
> 
> 
> View attachment 7959


----------



## BorsaBella

I love the gold!  So beautiful.


----------



## chidzuyo

I like the first one! It looks so pearly and elegant.


----------



## Sweetea

I LOVE THE SPY!!! So I think they are all beautiful!! I just want it all!  if I have the money to buy them. Each color has it own unique and beauty so it hard for me to pick the coolest. I have the dark brown and I chose it because it the easiest color to wear with my outfit. I love the black for the same reason ( so I want this one too).  I want to camel and the gold/silver but I can only pick one for right now LOL. The coolest color will the one that you pick and whatever color which looks great on you and also the color that give you the WOW feeling when you wear her.


----------



## Kat

I love the first one and the hologram Spy.  I wish I could get those colors in a different bag.


----------



## whatzerface

I just like the basic ones. Nothing fancy for me. My favorite colors are the petrol and the white. The cognac is nice too. Of course I've never seen any of them IRL. I hate how much the shopping sucks here!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

femina said:
			
		

> Here are my favorites.


 
Absolutely! I totally agree. That suede tulle spy is my absolute favorite!!


----------



## PGN

I love my cognac spy


----------



## Virginia

i'm liking the denim/striped one..


----------



## LondonBrat

The dark green, the denim with stripes and my ultimate favorite...the tulle.


----------



## hermesBB

This is THE spy i want, but the price is >10,000 $$$

I would rather save it for a ostrich birkin


----------



## Marie83

i love the petrol and green and the hologram, although i think the petrol would be the most useable and would go with more


----------



## Muse

I am looking for my first spy to purchase period!


----------



## abandonedimages

TammyD said:
			
		

> My favorite is my dark chocolate spy - it's classic and luxurious. I also like the tulle and velvet spy. It's my second favorite.


 
Now that's cute, and I dont even like the Spy. I also like this one -





and this one-


----------



## Discobunniee

I like my black spy! As many have said before me, it's SO easy to wear, day or night. I also love the ones with the floral embellishments... in any color!


----------



## fendifemale

ayla said:
			
		

> This one:


beautiful! daggone shame she gotta pair of yellow shoes on w/it!


----------



## FullyLoaded

^^And in some circles I'm sure that look is considered stylish.

How much is the denim Spy?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Petrol and Honey.  I just got them both and can't wait til they get here.  I just got into the spy bag...it grew on me.


----------



## bagqueen

I am loving the striped denim and the wisteria in cognac.


----------



## star3777

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> Petrol and Honey. I just got them both and can't wait til they get here. I just got into the spy bag...it grew on me.


 
Yours are GORGEOUS!

I love the honey and hologram the most. Actually, the python too!


----------



## Iluvbags

I love the brown, cognac and one I just saw recently on the forum.  I think it was called tobbaco.

I want one


Almost forgot.....the tan Wisteria one like Star3777's, even though I know I'll never own that one. Cost to much $$$$$$$$ for me.


----------



## Luna

I like the petrol and the spy with purple handles... 

I also like the striped denim.. but not in the spy version...the satchel is cuter.


----------



## fendigal

The crackle spy is the most elaborate in my opinion.  I had it for a while and then sold it.  I never had a place to wear it, it is so fancy.  The squirrel is my second favorite.


----------



## hlh0904

I have the honey with cognac handles and the black nappa medium spy bags. So in love with this style!


----------

